
How does power corrupt? It starts by corrupting rational thinking - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/wrayherbert/2009/08/11/how-does-power-corrupt-it-starts-by-corrupting-rational-thinking/
======
helveticaman
"How intoxicating for someone just 32 years old."

Maybe. Asshole thing to say, though.

~~~
helveticaman
There are many young kings throughout history, for young =< 32\. The
difference may have been that this was acceptable and even expected at the
time. So I stand by what I said; this is age discrimination on false grounds.

